# der geplante Blackscreen

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hallo Leute,

ich hab hier ein kleines aber nervendes Problem, meine Konsole geht immer nach etwa 5min in Blackscren, da sich aber mein Monitor dan eh nicht mit abschaltet ist das ziemlich nervend und sinlos,  :Rolling Eyes: 

Weis vieleicht jemand wie ich diesen BlackScreen wegbekomm?

MFG

     BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## mrsteven

Hi!

Probiers mal hiermit:

```
setterm -powersave off
```

Wenn das nicht gehtm dann vielleicht noch:

```
setterm -blank 0
```

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

hey, danke viel mal, perfekt jetzt gehts auch ohne diesn blackscreen  :Smile: 

DANKE nochmals  :Smile: 

MFG

   BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

